# 72g Bowfront With Geryi



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

So CLUSTER ONE sent me some plants and I re did my bowfront yesterday. Just snapped a few pics to show everyone


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

real nice ksls


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good. The crypts will give you tons of runners soon so you could space them out more. Whats the big plant back right of the log?


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Sean, I will rearrange everything once it fills in. I currently dont have the best lighting and am looking into changing that. The plant in the back on the right is Hygro.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Nice ksls...love the Geryi


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Your tank looks great K, Gery must be lovin it.
Is he still a finger chaser or have you turned him soft by spoiling him


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Feefa it took him a year to come out of his shell. For the longest time he just sat in the corner of the tank. I finally had enough and placed a bunch of rocks and plants in the corners forcing him to swim out front. He wouldnt eat, took 2 months before he ate a small piece of raw shrimp!

Finally he started attacking my dog! Then that turned into a daily thing and he started eatting. He only eats once a week but he comes to the surface to snatch it from you and he eats quite a bit per feeding. He likes smelts, tilapia, sardines and raw shrimp.

This is the best fish I have ever owned and I







him to bits. Though I would never stick my hand in his tank to adjust anything because he is a cold hearted bastard that wouldnt think twice of biting me. He attacks the gravel vac everytime i use it


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats awesome K, the waiting for him to come out of his shell was worth it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very nice looking setup


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Beautiful setup and geryi, lol be verrry careful, my caribe bit me a month ago because I was being careless an ignored him


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

hey your tank looks great with the new plants!

And Geryi are still my favorite of the serras. I have only had one opportunity to see one in person, and it was love at first site. The black strip on their face is so cool. Still regret not being able to buy it.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

ksls said:


> Feefa it took him a year to come out of his shell. For the longest time he just sat in the corner of the tank. I finally had enough and placed a bunch of rocks and plants in the corners forcing him to swim out front. He wouldnt eat, took 2 months before he ate a small piece of raw shrimp!
> 
> Finally he started attacking my dog! Then that turned into a daily thing and he started eatting. He only eats once a week but he comes to the surface to snatch it from you and he eats quite a bit per feeding. He likes smelts, tilapia, sardines and raw shrimp.
> 
> ...


I almost fell out of my chair laughing when I read that!!! Nice looking setup and of course love the Geryi


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

Very nice setup you got there ksls, I should visit this section more often...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice setup, K!..and we already know that your Geryi rocks like an AC/DC concert!!!...


----------

